# Disc mod update



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I got the old horse drawn disc drug up and pulled apart! I tried to save (and reuse) as much as I could of the old machine. The first photo is the pile of parts I have after getting the thing apart. There are four gangs on this disc - 2 @ 3', and 2 @4'. I decided to use the 2, 4' ones, but will keep the others for reserve. 
PILE-O-PARTS:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

This is the pile that I will weld together in the next few days (Notice the Inspector "snooping" around). The two Half-round loops are the only thing that did not come off of the original disc. I still have to cut some small pieces of angle iron and some gussets, but I'm just about ready to weld. Thanks go out to DrBailey!:worthy:


----------



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

Neat idea but you have to paint it red/grey when your finished to go with your tractor .

I thought about making a lift style 20 ft disc .It would work if i kept the weight around 5000 lbs .cost about 1500$ in raw metal.


----------



## dieselscout80 (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the idea of reusing an old disc. I want to take an old disc and make a single gang terracing plow/disc for making some terraces in my pastures.


----------

